
Product Launch Post-Mortem: Primitive for MacOS - WoodenChair
https://medium.com/@fogleman/product-launch-post-mortem-primitive-for-macos-2eee316134ad#.ji5h712v6
======
LordWinstanley
Never once in the whole article do you mention what your app actually does.

Maybe that was a marketing ploy to try and get the reader to seek it out on
the app store, to find out. If so, it didn't work (on me)

